# Very Concerned (Ivermectin)



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Took my baby boy in for a wellness this morning. It was his first wellness and I mentioned his dry skin to the vet. Wanted them to do a skin scrape and talk to me BEFORE TREATING FOR MITES. Long story short he received an INJECTION of IVERMECTIN. 

All is said and done. I have no intention of bringing him back for the second injection but I'm concerned. What signs/symptoms should I be looking for? In all honesty is there anything that can be done if he has an adverse reaction? How long do I wait until I know for sure that he's gonna be fine?

Of course I had an 8AM vet appointment so now I have to worry all day while Marvin sleeps in his igloo. -.-


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

What was the dosage given? What does Marvin weigh? How old is Marvin?


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

I have no idea what the dosage was... that's the concerning thing. He's only 9 weeks and 270 grams. I cannot imagine how tiny a non lethal dosage would be for my baby boy


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

Eep, I hope your little boy is fine. I took my female in last week because of dry skin, no mites thankfully. He wanted to give her Ivermectin as a just in case of mites, but he thankfully checked with me first. Of course I said no!!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Do a search(upper right corner) for ivermectin and all the threads about it will come up. 

Ivermectin is a drug that targets the brain. Most mammals have a blood-brain barrier that keeps the ivermectin from affecting the brain, but it seems as though it's not always the case for hedgies. 

Hope your hedgie comes out of this ok!!


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Ugh I just feel so stupid. I've used this vet for a long time for my reptiles and never had any problems, they probably assumed I'd be okay with it. I should've explicitly said NO IVERMECTIN before I let them even take Marvin in back.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> Do a search(upper right corner) for ivermectin and all the threads about it will come up.
> 
> Ivermectin is a drug that targets the brain. Most mammals have a blood-brain barrier that keeps the ivermectin from affecting the brain, but it seems as though it's not always the case for hedgies.
> 
> Hope your hedgie comes out of this ok!!


I did do a search. And I'm freaking out. I didn't see any estimate about when I'm in the clear. Or better worded, if he's going to have a reaction how soon/late will it present? 
I keep wanting to check on him but poor guy probably wants to sleep. He was in no way relaxed or cooperative for the vet.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Look in the health forum and then the subforum of health FAQs that's near the top. In there is all the important stickies, including a sticky on ivermectin. It's hard to copy and paste and stuff on my phone, otherwise I'd link it for you.

I'm sorry I can't answer any clearer as I've never had it happen. But I'm sure kalandra is typing something up right now


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

It just seems like such a toss up. Although correct me if I'm wrong (this is me being a hopeful hedgie Mom), most hedgehogs are fine with the first dose of Ivermectin and its the second dose the proves lethal? 

& thank you so much for posting off of your phone, I really appreciate the responses.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

You need to file a complaint with the vet. Today. What the vet did was unethical, because treatment and any medication must be authorized BEFORE it is administered. That is a major violation.

You need to call the vet and ask for the dosage size.

Your complaint needs to include what happened, why it was wrong, what you want done about it. IE administer prescriptions drugs to my animal without my authorization is against the common custom and practice of veterinarian medicine. This has led to significant stress from worrying over the wellbeing of my beloved pet Marvin... and so on.

Marvin deserves you to tell the vet, in writing --email works-- that they violated your rights --his rights, we pet owners believe our pets have rights.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

The drug is safe. It is safe. (for sheep, swine, cattle, but my little pig?) The problem comes down to dosage, and what the correct dosage is. We use this drug all the time. But, the dosage for such a small animal must be tiny.

What was the dose give?

The reason so many bad reaction come to hedgehogs using it is the size of the hedgehog. You have to weigh the hedgehog get the grams before administering the drug and then it is a crap shoot, because there isn't a long tried and true for injecting hedgies with this drug. That's why the topical is always better for pets.

I can give some sheep a shot or drench them, and the stuff will be fine. I can spray hogs and the will be fine. I give a tiny little pig a shot and it may not be fine.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

What to watch for? Basically any changes at all at this point.

Drunken/wobbly walking, disoriented, lethargy, loss of appetite, tremors, vomiting etc.

Most information I have read states to watch for most of the symptoms to appear in the first 12 hours, but some other resources note it can take as long as 48-96 hours.

Should you start to see any side effects, contact your veterinarian immediately.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay I guess its the waiting game now. His light goes off at 9PM every night and he comes out around 9:30PM. Maybe tonight I'll wake him up a little early and see if he has any interest in his favorite food, crickets.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You could always wake him up middle of the day just to check on him. He may be extra grouchy and a bit sleepy acting, but you should be able to tell if it is a normal leave me a lone I'm tired reaction or a lethargic getting sick hedgehog reaction.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

I did my cage straightening and wheel clean earlier than usual. I got a huge hissing and clicking reaction from inside the igloo... I think he's very angry about the vet visit. I'll take that as a good sign for now. A lethargic hedgie probably wouldn't hiss and jump so much that they moved the igloo over an inch.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, that sounds good. If you still get that reaction at night that's not normal, then I'd be worried.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> What to watch for? Basically any changes at all at this point.
> 
> Should you start to see any side effects, contact your veterinarian immediately.


Yes...


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you to all again. I spoke to my vet on the phone and I'm a little calmer than before. I will keep everyone posted on Marvin over the next 24 hours. 
From here on out it was made very clear that they must speak to me first and NEVER use Ivermectin. 

I would love to change vets but in all likelihood this would be the vet I would use for emergencies as they are open 24/7 and only 10 minutes away from me so I don't want to burn bridges if they really are my nearest exotic vet. 

Still I will be trying the vet recommended on the forum for MN and brushing up on my winter travel as its much further to the other vet's office than the one I used today. 

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.
From both Marvin and me.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

Filing a complaint with the vet and vet office isn't burning a bridge. They won't dump you. It merely places on record the event. But, the ephemeral, elusive nature of all is what there is without saying anything... indelible only to Marvin and you.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Well Marvin is awake and pretty angry with me. He's had some crickets. Peed and pooped all over me and huffed at me to let me know never to take him to the vet again. I'm gonna go turn out the lights and listen to find out if he eats kibble before returning to bed. He doesn't seem happy with me and is denying me the privilege of watching him eat :roll:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, I hope everything works out and he is okay. How horrible of the vet to do that without even asking! I'm praying he turns out just fine


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

His wheel is covered in poop and pee. He ate all of his kibble minus 3 pieces, found all of his crickets and mealies and gobbled them up. Drank his water and shoved his ping pong ball into the water dish :lol: 

I think he's in the clear and gonna be fine. He is still very angry with me and didn't want to unball and be very social with me last night. When he did unball he did the put me down dance and just wanted to go in his playpen and do his own thing. No cuddles for me :roll:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a normal little hedgehog to me... and one that told you off for taking him to the "mean" old vet's office.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

That's why I love him. Little hedgehog but very opinionated  

Thanks again for answering my questions everyone.


----------

